# A Michigan support group



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Michigan,

I'm interested in getting together with other people for coffee and talk about our triumphs and setbacks... or just have some fun and forgot about our SA, maybe feel "normal" for once. I am near mid-Michigan and can't travel too far but am willing to meet people midway. I am a very open-minded person and welcome getting to know other people in the area.

If you are interested, please email me at [email protected]. PMs are okay too but I don't check them that often.

Thanks!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

jas498 said:


> Hi Michigan,
> 
> I'm interested in getting together with other people for coffee and talk about our triumphs and setbacks... or just have some fun and forgot about our SA, maybe feel "normal" for once. I am near mid-Michigan and can't travel too far but am willing to meet people midway. I am a very open-minded person and welcome getting to know other people in the area.
> 
> ...


When you say Mid Michigan, do you mean central?


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup. I live in Lansing


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

jas498 said:


> Yup. I live in Lansing


I'm sorry to hear that;-))) Nah, I lived in Lansing for years, now MT. Pleasant.

I'm rarely in Lansing anymore. I suppose Eastern High School and LCC are still standing;-)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I would like to move to Michigan, if that counts for anything..... :b


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

I live in Ann Arbor.  Hope your find who you're looking for, though.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bon,

Oh they definitely are. I'm at LCC right now taking my prerequisites. Mt Pleasant trumps Lansing? Really? Well... Lansing could use some improvements but the E.L. culture is well worth the slums. ;-) If you ever want to talk, send me an email: [email protected]


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

jas498 said:


> Bon,
> 
> Oh they definitely are. I'm at LCC right now taking my prerequisites. Mt Pleasant trumps Lansing? Really? Well... Lansing could use some improvements but the E.L. culture is well worth the slums. ;-) If you ever want to talk, send me an email: [email protected]


I was there for a while. My "Liberal Arts" I had this wonderful Lebanese instructor for sociology, can't remember the others;-)

Lansing has grown, maybe it's an illusion, with Okemos, Haslett, East Lansing expanding so much, they all run together. I lived in Perry and Laingsburg for a while;-)

EDIT: I reread your post. I had thought about moving to Saginaw, so many more opportunities, I learned they had detectors in their schools. I then thought, maybe Lansing, then wondered if the schools had gotten worse. I went to Otto JR years ago, and it was horrendous then. Gosh, I hope you didn't go there and it was great;-) Pattengail (sp) wasn't as bad, but I would think they would have detectors by now?


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmmm... I might take Intro to Sociology next semester (I've changed my major to Elementary Education... I think... I'm horribly undecided!!) I'll have to keep an eye out for that instructor though.

You are completely right though... Lansing is one thing, then there's "Greater Lansing" That's funny, I work right down the street from Pattengill. Which, by the way, they have completely demolished the old Pattengill and replaced it with a whole new school/"fortress" that probably has higher surveillance than the capitol.

What brought you to Mt Pleasant?



Bon said:


> I was there for a while. My "Liberal Arts" I had this wonderful Lebanese instructor for sociology, can't remember the others;-)
> 
> Lansing has grown, maybe it's an illusion, with Okemos, Haslett, East Lansing expanding so much, they all run together. I lived in Perry and Laingsburg for a while;-)
> 
> EDIT: I reread your post. I had thought about moving to Saginaw, so many more opportunities, I learned they had detectors in their schools. I then thought, maybe Lansing, then wondered if the schools had gotten worse. I went to Otto JR years ago, and it was horrendous then. Gosh, I hope you didn't go there and it was great;-) Pattengail (sp) wasn't as bad, but I would think they would have detectors by now?


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

That would be lovely too bad I live like two hours away (maybe more) from most of you guys in Chersterfield near Clinton Twp. About little under an hour from Detroit.


----------

